# Hello, my name is Mo



## KFMo (Nov 7, 2015)

I would like to introduce myself before posting anywhere else.

My name is Mo and I have been training for about five years in various kung fu styles. 

I started out as a severe asthmatic. It took me longer to advance in martial arts due to that, so I am by no means worthy of saying I have been a martial artist for five years. 

I look forward to future discussions with everyone and I would like to thank the owners and staff for the time they put in to make this site possible. So, Thank you!


----------



## Steve (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Buka (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, Mo, welcome aboard.


----------



## Danny T (Nov 7, 2015)

KFMo said:


> I would like to introduce myself before posting anywhere else.
> 
> My name is Mo and I have been training for about five years in various kung fu styles.
> 
> ...


Hi Mo,
Welcome. Many good people and excellent martial artists here and if you have been training regularly for the past 5 years you are a one of them. Don't discount yourself. Enjoy the discussions.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have taken a few months off sense I started but other than that there hasn't been a week that I didn't train. I can't say I train every day, unless you count those slight  moves you can throw into your daily life that no one notices. He he he, if my coworkers only knew what I was doing. Lol


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Hi Mo,
> Welcome. Many good people and excellent martial artists here and if you have been training regularly for the past 5 years you are a one of them. Don't discount yourself. Enjoy the discussions.



Thank You!


----------



## Danny T (Nov 8, 2015)

KFMo01 said:


> I have taken a few months off sense I started but other than that there hasn't been a week that I didn't train. I can't say I train every day, unless you count those slight  moves you can throw into your daily life that no one notices. He he he, if my coworkers only knew what I was doing. Lol


Oh yeah! Your hooked! One can train on something everyday.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

It makes life more interesting. It looks like I just handed you a piece of paper, but in my mind I was practicing a spear hand, to your gut.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

KFMo01 said:


> It makes life more interesting. It looks like I just handed you a piece of paper, but in my mind I was practicing a spear hand, to your gut.


Ok, I meant this as a reply to the above post.  I am still trying to remember how tapatalk works.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

It's a slow spear hand though. Ok now I just seem odd, I am probably the only person who does this. Or am I? 

Does anyone ever practice strikes when out and about. For example, when I run my hand through my hair, mentally I am aiming and practicing an upward elbow strike to someone 5 feet or further away from me. It's not much but it keeps my mind focused on training. Anyone think this is a good, bad or irrelevant idea? Why?


----------



## Danny T (Nov 8, 2015)

KFMo01 said:


> It's a slow spear hand though. Ok now I just seem odd, I am probably the only person who does this. Or am I?
> 
> Does anyone ever practice strikes when out and about. For example, when I run my hand through my hair, mentally I am aiming and practicing an upward elbow strike to someone 5 feet or further away from me. It's not much but it keeps my mind focused on training. Anyone think this is a good, bad or irrelevant idea? Why?


Lol
You are not alone; most all the people here do or have done the same in some fashion.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

Good to hear


----------



## clfsean (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey Mo! Glad you made it work!


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi Sean! I'm glad to be back on a marital art forum, thank you for the invite. You have been a positive influence on my Kung fu journey for many years, I look forward to our conversations on here.


----------



## KFMo01 (Nov 8, 2015)

Is there anyone else on here I  may know?


----------



## clfsean (Nov 8, 2015)

KFMo01 said:


> Is there anyone else on here I  may know?


Xue Sheng is in & out ... maybe but with other screen names, I'm not sure. It's a new bunch.


----------



## Koshiki (Nov 8, 2015)

Welcome Mo! These guys are great. 

In regards to covert practice when out and about, yeah I do that too. I mean, we're all hear because we _enjoy_ getting punched. You can't really expect too much sanity, can you?

On the subject of Severe Asthma: The man I learned the most from in Martial Arts was a severe asthmatic, training when he could, and training when he shouldn't, and then not training when he couldn't. He was an amazing man.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Welcome to MT.


----------

